# New Elite vs 2nd hand Elite



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I was set to go and buy a new 07 Synergy, but the 08 was released and it looks fantastic but I will have to wait till April to get it, that is to long for me to wait. So whilst phoning around today I found a person who is trading in their 60# Envy for a 70#, The 60# is 2 months old and in showroom condition. I am assured that there is nothing wrong with it, but it is still more expensive than the brand new Synergy. The 
envy was the bow I fell for but the Synergy was the bow I thought gave the better value. What Do I do and do you men have reservations about 2nd hand bows even if bought from reputable dealers. 

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Mmmmmm......*

Nice to see you getting there. Good luck.

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Funny you ask that question. I have been thinking about that quite alot lately. I don't think you should have a problem buying a second hand bow.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Spatan, I dont know about getting there, more like spinning my wheels and not going anywhere fast. I have been seduced over to the Elite side, the bows just apeal to me and the fact that there are not to many around also apeals to me. The percieved build quality also has lot to do with it. Strange I know but I would probably drive a Subaru if my wife did not hate the styling.

Bushkey do you recon that the Envy is the one to go for, At its speed and build quality I should have it for a few years before I need to change it. 

Bushcat out.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat, yis, this is a hard one. I am one of Elite's bigest fans, and first bow owners but don't know what to make of the Envy. I held one, never shot one. But it had the look and feel of the Synergy. I don't know if the fact that it was a limited edition warranted the extra cash that you had to haul out for one. I had a look at there 08 range. Me and Phillip decided to get the Synergy Extreme. I am going to speak to Juan about it on Monday. Like I said previously, be patient, I know it is difficult, I have the same problem. You will love the Envy I am sure about it, but you will always wonder what the Extreme would have been like. Like I said, it is a hard one.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done on post number 1000 Bushkey, I cant be patient and wait till April for the 08 bows to land here but the Synergy extreme looks so good, It may be best to wait and I agree with you that it is Bull that the envy is worth more just because there are less of them, but I want to shoot now, You guys all at least have bows to get you there. All in all it is going to cost me about R 12000 to get started so I must be rational before I spend that. Please let me know what Juan says about when the 08 bows will land. 

Thanks So much 
Bushcat


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> Well done on post number 1000 Bushkey, I cant be patient and wait till April for the 08 bows to land here but the Synergy extreme looks so good, It may be best to wait and I agree with you that it is Bull that the envy is worth more just because there are less of them, but I want to shoot now, You guys all at least have bows to get you there. All in all it is going to cost me about R 12000 to get started so I must be rational before I spend that. Please let me know what Juan says about when the 08 bows will land.
> 
> Thanks So much
> Bushcat


Thank you.

I had a chat with him(Juan) today. He told me that Elite will probably start shipping in two to three weeks. I tentatively booked two. One for me and one for Phillip. I don't know what they will cost but I am pretty sure that they will be cheaper than that second hand Envy. I hope this helps. Let me know I will chat to him on Monday again.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Fantastic, that seals the deal and I will wait for the new stock, annother consideration is that I will be spending R7500 on a bare bow without a gurantee as the waranty is for the original owner! If Juan can give an acurate answer as to when the new bows will land please will you also let me know, I think that I am after the Synergy Extreme and not the XL versions, what do you think is the Xl the one to go for, Dont know if you have seen but the thread "whats Elite Got for 08" has got the Specs posted on it. 

Thanks so much for your help 
Bushcat


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushcat,

Are you sure you'll be happy with a 60# bow? If so, buy the bow, if not, wait.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> ...the fact that there are not to many around also apeals to me. ...



That is fine, if you are around the corner from someone that carries spares and gives support for Elite. 
Second-hand does not have a warranty, so you are putting yourself waaay out on a (Barnsdale) limb, my friend! Just remember that backup is as important as the choice of bow. 

I personally went with Browning, because the specs were good, the price was good and the backup was from the dealer. 

Just another aspect to consider: the hot and humid climate in RB may not like laminated limbs... search for barnsdale blown malaysia and see...


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Good morning ASG, well I am going with the 60# limbs to start with as I need to entrench a good shooting form, My intention is to then progress to a set of 70# limbs once I am proficient. Is this an expencive plan? Could I buy a 70# set it to shoot at 60# and learn from there. Ultimatly my aim is to shoot a 70# bow. Had a look at your Magazine for the first time as a result of this forum and It reminds me of the SCI magazines that the US clients used to bring out, the ASG is better as it has African content, so well done I am impressed. 

Hello Matatezele, thanks for taking the time to respond to my questions. I thought that the Barnsdale limbs were Beyond reproach and was not concerned about delamination, but thinking about, it if the men from Limpopo and Tzaneen are happy with them then I will have no problem as the humidity is also very high in the Northern province. 

Have a great day
Bushcat


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Bushcat. As long as you are happy... I know that the Elite brand has had its ups and downs, but they seem to have a following of people that is growing (both in numbers and sheer fanaticism!) Backup is very important, _especially _for a first time bow owner. I had to have the DL on my myst adjusted. This happens on the cam, and does not require modules or new cams, thankfully, but the Elites do require modules.

All I am saying is to make sure that the bow you buy will have the support and after-sales service that you need! It is a steeeep learning curve if you want to DIY.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Matatazele, the nearest dealers to me are Hillcrest (2.5 hours away) and Spatan in PMB (3.5 hours away) Between them they carry all of the bows available in SA but I have no one "around the corner" as such. This is the reason that I am sold on Elite as the bow is suposedly of a high quality and this should translate into less trouble for me. In saying that I dont think that there is a badly made bow out there, from any of the big manafacturers.

I stand to be corrected but the Elite modules are for Speed or smoothness, The drawlength is Adjustable without having to change the module.

Thanks Again and is it raining in Dundee, it is raining here.

Cheers Bushcat


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> I stand to be corrected but the Elite modules are for Speed or smoothness, The drawlength is Adjustable without having to change the module.


You must just make sure. On the two Elites I have, I have to change mods for draw lenght. I don't know if it is the case with the newer models.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

06 Elite was not adjustable and one had to swop the modules to change DL.
07 is adjustable, 08 I am unsure.

Bushcat


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Just had someone tell me that the 08 Elites are module Specific to DL, this is off the US forum.

Bushcat


----------

